
Understanding the magnitude of Tesla’s $11b+ triumph - gflandre
http://calacanis.com/2016/04/04/understanding-the-magnitude-of-teslas-11b-triumph/
======
SEJeff
Jason Calcanis has always been a Tesla fan. I know this because when he used
to run Mahalo (in Santa Monica), he managed to open the door of his Roadster
and scratch up the paint on my not near as cool Scion tC parked right beside
him. In typical form, he didn't care at all when I mentioned it to him at the
Django meetup, in the Mahalo office. Small world :)

This was maybe 6 or 7 years ago.

